# oil dipstick plastic tube broken off at the metal



## tcjack (Feb 14, 2005)

Is this a part that can be replaced? If so whats the best way to get the remaining plastic out of the hole entering the engine body. Is this a common problem.
2002 1.8T


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, cheal like $10 at the dealer, pull old broke piece off and slide this one on.


----------



## 20GLI05 (Mar 28, 2009)

I had the same happen it broke down at the base so there was a piece of it stuck in the engine body. I was able to bend a coat hanger with pliers, stick it down the center and get under the lip of the piece and pull the entire thing out.
ECS tuning sells the orange dip stick tubes 5 bucks


_Modified by 20GLI05 at 10:00 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah man, ecs is the place to go. They have the dipsticks and down tubes real cheap, I know, busted both of mine


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

It's cheap enough at ECS to justify buying an extra tube and dipstick as spares.


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

Had the same problem, i tried to remove it but the tube was so brittle that it snapped into pieces, some of which made its way into my oil pan. Had to spend $300 to drop the pan, replace the oil pick up tube and get the oil changed.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

You had to?


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (BassNotes)*

I did it as a precaution, i didn't want the engine to be starved of oil in the even a piece of debris get's stuck in the oil pickup tube.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

They did a wallet flush on you.


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (BassNotes)*

Yep got owned by the shop. $90/hour labor =(


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (Jon718)*

They didn't tell you that the pickup has a big screen on it, huh?


----------



## Jon718 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (BassNotes)*

They did but mentioned that it could temporarily choke the engine of oil depending on the size of the broken pieces of which they were quite big some of them.....


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Jon718)*

Should have called the world's tallest man: http://news.nationalgeographic....html


----------

